
DDoS Attacked by Chinese Torrents - kesor
https://medium.com/p/a0515ffb0218
======
indemnity
Am I understanding this correctly, that the GFW randomly chooses victim IP
addresses for DNS resolution of banned hosts?

Why doesn’t everyone just block all traffic from China if true?

